# Epsom Salt Bath for Constipation?



## Orchidlover

I've tried daphnia for my betta who I believe is consitipated and he won't eat anything. He is no longer active and hangs around the top of the tank or at the bottom. Quite a few sites on the internet suggest an epsom salt bath to help relieve the constipation. Has anyone ever tried this? Does anyone have any other ideas?

Appreciate any help or suggestions!


----------



## 6BettaMom

Have you tried fasting him first for a couple of days? After the fast, you could offer him some pea (a small piece). Don't use canned peas as they are preserved in salt. Use fresh or frozen, blanch and remove the shell. I'd try this first before trying the epsom salts.


----------



## Chicklet

Number one, Stop feeding the Betta.. It's really dangerous to continue feeding when they are constipated.
Bettas can live for a very long time without food 
Take a frozen or fresh pea, you can used canned peas if you don't have fresh or frozen, but they contain a lot of salt), cook it until it's squishy. Peel the skin off, and break the insides into small pieces. Do your best to tempt the Betta into eating some of them, my fish love these,

if not Add 1 Tbsp per gallon of Epsom Salt.
Place the Betta in the Epsom Salt bath for 15-20 minutes. 
An Epsom Salt bath can be repeated up to two times a day/
Just be aware that an Epsom salts bath is stressful to the fish and should only be used as a last resort to save the betta's life

So try the pea first,


----------



## Orchidlover

Thanks to all for the info. I have been fasting him for three days. I offered the daphnia to him on Friday night and he never even investigated it. I don't think he was interested in eating anything at all. Will he eventually get better or do I run the risk of losing him?


----------



## Chicklet

Depending on how bad off he is, 
I think I would fast him for at least a week and then see if there's a change.
Constipation is one of those things I believe vital to catching early, It increases there chances of survival.

It's your call as to how bad off he is, and what you decide to do.

Sorry I do not know what else to tell you, 
Good luck and I hope he pulls thru.


----------



## Chicklet

Something I should have mentioned that I believe fairly important.

Fish should be pre-conditioned to eating peas and daphni before it becomes a point of necessity, 
Simple because some fish will shy away from foods they are not familiar with,

By pre-introducing you avoid this problem
This way when they are sick they know its food you are offering.


----------



## aquakid

i wouldn't reccommend it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had a betta once who was constipated and didn'yt eat for a week. After he pooped, he ate.


----------



## 6BettaMom

Using canned peas would be counter productive because they are preserved in salt - the kind of salt that would encourage bloating (drawing fluid into the body). Fresh or frozen would be best in this instance.


----------



## dramaqueen

Daphnia is a better, more natural alternative to peas.


----------



## Chicklet

No doubt in my mind daphnia is far better, But he already stated it won't eat it, looking for any alternatives,
Thus peas was suggested..

No doubt fresh or frozen peas are much better, But not always possible for some people for whatever reason, Thus something is better then nothing, So canned is an alternative, & some don't have salt added,


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, definitely try the pea if he won't eat the daphnia. I must have missed reading that he wouldn't eat the daphnia.


----------



## Skyrocket Moon

Should I use the salt for this guy? I'm treating him with maracyn two for dropsy, but he is also not pooing and has been fasting for two days now.


----------



## callistra

He's more than constipated.. he also has fin rot and an eye infection.. I would use epsom salt for that and probably also meds.

But please fill out this and make your own thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------

